# I finaly took that step into the AR15 world.



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Thursday I was at the range with my better half and several friends. Up until now she did not want any long guns in the house. But that all changed after she shot one of our friends AR's . She said it was really fun to shoot. She then said she would not mind if we had one because they are fun. So I went out Friday evening and picked one up.

It is made by a company in Orlando Florida Called The Arms Room LLC. This is a company that is owned and operated by U.S. Afghanistan Veterans. 100% Made in the U.S.A and all U.S. made parts. It has a Crome-Moly barrel with a 1:7 twist. It has a free floating rail system with M4 Grip Stock and MBUS Sights. They included 2 30 round PMAGS and Cleaning Kit. The rifle is chambered in 5.56 and meets Mill-Specs according to the manufacture.

I am not sure what all this means yet but I will learn.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

More images after gun store trip.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Also picked up this case .

UTG Deluxe Covert Homeland Security Gun Case



















The gun in the case is not mine. It is just for display porposes.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Very Nice.


----------



## xring3 (Jan 1, 2013)

good show


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Good for you!!

You and your lady are going to have more fun with that baby. Good that you were able to find one what with all of the mass panic buying going on.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

looks nice. Love the case too. I need one of those.

get up with me if you have any questions about it. I can help you out.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I am also considering purchasing one. I see that there are a ton of companies making clones, and not just Colt & Bushmaster. I see Olympic Arms, Norinco, etc.

Anyone advise or suggest which ones to stay away from?

Cannon


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Some are obviously better than others... I currently use a Stag Arms as my patrol rifle (5.56) and never had issues...it's a mid price range rifle. Daniel Defense are one of the best but are very pricy... so you get what you pay for.

My Stag Arms Model 2 (modified)










The biggest difference will be in weight and barrel quality. They are functionally the same... but materials and craftmanship are what seperate most rifles from a quality standpoint.

Best part of AR-15 ownership is the ridiculous amount of customization available today... you can really make one be customized for your needs or change loadout for a particular objective/mission.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Nice purchase, FloridaGuy...if you don't mind telling, how much did it run?

KG


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TAPnRACK said:


> Some are obviously better than others... I currently use a Stag Arms as my patrol rifle (5.56) and never had issues...it's a mid price range rifle. Daniel Defense are one of the best but are very pricy... so you get what you pay for.
> 
> My Stag Arms Model 2 (modified)
> 
> ...


Very nice looking setup, have heard many good things about Stags.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

nice guns:heart:


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

kg333 said:


> Nice purchase, FloridaGuy...if you don't mind telling, how much did it run?
> 
> KG


The model I purchased was $1390.00.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

FloridaGuy said:


> Also picked up this case .
> 
> UTG Deluxe Covert Homeland Security Gun Case
> 
> ...


A beautiful display, I might add!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Perhaps the best bare bones, no frills AR-15 out there is the Smith and Wesson M&P 15 Sport. This is an excellent, quality AR for those who don't need or care about some of the traditional AR components such as handles, forward assists, or dust covers. A great platform on which you can build your own customized AR or just leave it as is.

Check out the videos and review of this rifle and I can attest to it as being a top notch AR since I own one. I also own a high end AR so I can appreciate what S&W as done with their 15 Sport. The one modification I did do to mine was to install a Geissele SSA trigger. Absolutely the best AR trigger out there. I also have a quad rail and Daniel Defense vertical grip but removed them and returned the rifle to its stock handguard configuration. Better balance in my opinion.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Just wanted to post some updated pictures of my rifle.




























Still have not fired a single round through it. Ammo for the .223/5.56 is very hard to find and what you find is way over priced especially seeing how much ammo one of these rifles can go through.


----------

